# Serpentine belt diagram



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone have an image of a serpentine diagram?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Still need this?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Ha, it actually took only common sense to find out how to run it. However, I think it would be nice to one in here in case someone is searching for it. it was hard to find one in Google.

If you have one, great, otherwise I am going to write one up.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

I could use it, from what I gather there are 2 belts. I don't know if its worth $129 for the Bentley DVD or maybe jiffy lube will do it, they did my girlfriends Buick Regal although that was a single belt so probably too hard for them.


----------

